# Hi Hi! From the Axolotl's



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Poster girl Nancy










Proud dads 










Little golden albino... she has legs, see!


----------



## H5N1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hahaha, she looks like a little kid in the third photo. I like her big happy face 
Very cute!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful, they look very well cared for!


----------

